# Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas July 1 - 5



## schwanke87 (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't make my reservation for Fourth of July Weekend. 1 bedroom suite. $100 per night for 4 nights for a total of $400. Thanks!


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 25, 2017)

Reducing to $300 for the 4 nights...


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 26, 2017)

Reducing to $250


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Reducing to $200


----------



## lisajeannec (Jun 27, 2017)

schwanke87 said:


> Reducing to $200



Interested - sending PM


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 27, 2017)

lisajeannec said:


> Interested - sending PM



replied


----------



## Mak30 (Jun 28, 2017)

Will take if still available. Sent PM


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 28, 2017)

It is still available. Will respond in pm


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 28, 2017)

Still available.


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 29, 2017)

Reducing to $150


----------

